# Overnighting near Oradour-sur-Glane??



## esperelda (Sep 17, 2010)

We would like to overnight and visit Oradour-sur-Glane on the way down to Millau on 23rd July. I know there is an aire, but we won't be arriving until tea-time (after travelling down from Roscoff) and so the chances of getting in the aire are slim. Has anyone stayed anywhere near Oradour-sur-Glane? We won't have long there as we need to move on the next day to get to Millau and Camping Les Rivages for a week, so would need to stay as near as possible because I really would like to visit it. Many thanks in anticipation!
(I did start a search but Oradour is mentioned in a lot of posts!)


----------



## chrisgog (May 17, 2005)

The aire caters for quite a few and we called in August couple years ago and plenty of room then
Chris


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

esperelda said:


> We would like to overnight and visit Oradour-sur-Glane on the way down to Millau on 23rd July. I know there is an aire, but we won't be arriving until tea-time (after travelling down from Roscoff) and so the chances of getting in the aire are slim. Has anyone stayed anywhere near Oradour-sur-Glane? We won't have long there as we need to move on the next day to get to Millau and Camping Les Rivages for a week, so would need to stay as near as possible because I really would like to visit it. Many thanks in anticipation!
> (I did start a search but Oradour is mentioned in a lot of posts!)


We stayed at a car park on the outskirts of the new town. Room for about 20 MH's with toilets etc. Five minutes walk to the memorial with a supermarket and fuel a few hundred yards away. A decent pizza restaurant very close. The 3.5t weight limit applies to commercial vehicles only.

MH parking


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

There is a cracking little quiet Aire at Javerdat just a couple of miles up the road. Nicer than the one at Oradour I think which is also ok.

http://www.campingcar-infos.com/Francais/ccib.php?numero=9754

The one at Oradour from memory is quite big. We parked there and looked around and then retreated to the smaller quieter Aire at Javerdat.

To be honest even if you couldnt get on the Aire you should get parked alright in or around the town.

Be prepared to leave in Tears or in my case I just left feeling Angry. It is a truly terrible place because of what happened there but very much worth seeing.


----------



## christine1310 (Apr 10, 2008)

Hi

You won't have a problem getting in the 'aire' as it's quite big. We were the only van there when we went, this was at the beginning of October. It's up near the sports ground in a residential area but quite easy to find.

Christine


----------



## Pet12 (Oct 10, 2011)

esperelda said:


> We would like to overnight and visit Oradour-sur-Glane on the way down to Millau on 23rd July. I know there is an aire, but we won't be arriving until tea-time (after travelling down from Roscoff) and so the chances of getting in the aire are slim. Has anyone stayed anywhere near Oradour-sur-Glane? We won't have long there as we need to move on the next day to get to Millau and Camping Les Rivages for a week, so would need to stay as near as possible because I really would like to visit it. Many thanks in anticipation!
> (I did start a search but Oradour is mentioned in a lot of posts!)


Hi
Like the other posts good aires just up the road, no prob. Pete


----------



## esperelda (Sep 17, 2010)

Thanks to everyone for the replies. I like to make a plan and also have a Plan B, and now I have both. I shall try the Aire at Oradour, or park in the town, and if the Aire is unfortunately full, we will move onto Javerdat Aire. Without your replies I would not have felt confident about trying the aires.


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

You should not have any problem parking on the main aire, but if you do, there is a car park which also takes M/Hs in the town, by the shops, at first we thought this was the main aire. 
Don't worry, you will find somewhere there.


----------



## fastanlite (May 5, 2006)

Oradur-sue-Glane is a very worthwhile visit, unfortunately the little hand held radios that they hire to you as you walk around the museum are very skimpy on the actual events.
If you would like to know exactly what happened on that day then there is a chap called Micheal (sorry don't recall his surname), on google who has investigated the total sequence of events even down the names of the german soldiers who took part.
Just google Orador-sur-glane and it should come up.
It's definitely worth reading before a visit.


----------



## donegal5 (Sep 11, 2010)

*La Blanchie*

a bit further out but there is a cracker english owned campsite at 16270 Suris France. You'll get a warm welcome and its cheap, about E20 per night.


----------



## Solwaybuggier (Mar 4, 2008)

If you're a member, there's a France Passion host not too far away, if I remember right - a craft brewery - the pitches are glorious, and the beer's not bad either!


----------



## ThursdaysChild (Aug 2, 2008)

and if al else fails, the Municipal at Limoges is very good value.


----------

